# Sixers @ Blazers: GAME THREAD



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

My initial pondering thought is, will Natalie Gilbert be singing the _National Anthem_?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoping the Blazers make up for that horrible game on the eastern conference road trip where Philly got like 25 offensive rebounds, and hand Mo a big "L" for the standings column.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Second pondering thought:

If the Sixers lose.......I wonder if Mo takes a little stroll across the Broadway Bridge?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Uh oh... Joel's not playing tonight. We'll see how we hold up without him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I see this game and I think 'Blazers win.' Maybe that's just the several years of eastern conference mediocrity talking...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ABM said:


> Second pondering thought:
> 
> If the Sixers lose.......I wonder if Mo takes a little stroll across the Broadway Bridge?


Haha are you thinking what I am thinking? Please elaborate LOL. Did Cheeks do this last year?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm watching the game on NBA TV and am glad to hear Mike and Mike...but my question is how was Coach Cheeks introduced...how was the reaction with the crowd?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Love Viktor and love our effort!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I can't believe how intelligent we are playing. Great spacing and ball movement! I love Nate too!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Haha are you thinking what I am thinking? Please elaborate LOL. Did Cheeks do this last year?


It was a literal, yet figurative, walk. It was the beginning of the end for him in Portland.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Everyone talks about how much better PG play has been and how tough it is to decide who starts when Telfair comes back, but the Blazers have played better with Viktor starting as well so it's going to be a tough decision when Miles comes back as well. Progably not as tough of a decision, Viktor can come off the bench and wouldn't mind to like Miles, but he deserves a lot of mins.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm actually hoping you guys win tonight---the Sonics are pissing me off so bad, I think it would be quite funny if the Blazers passed the Sonics in the division---if that happened, maybe some change would finally happen with this team.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Why are the Rose Garden fans cheering as loudly for the Sixers as they are the Blazers?

And why isn't Joel playing? Thanks Barrett and Rice for not mentioning why.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great game! Hope Portland can keep it up.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Barrett and Rice mentioned that Joel has had knee problems and it was bothering him...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

ABM said:


> It was a literal, yet figurative, walk. It was the beginning of the end for him in Portland.


Okay, I thought you implied Cheeks walked across the Broadway Bridge and visited some hookers. Hey if it happenned I wouldn't be shocked. LOL.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> Why are the Rose Garden fans cheering as loudly for the Sixers as they are the Blazers?


Allen Iverson's a major draw in every city.

It's kind of sick when you go to a game against the Lakers and hear so many people rooting for Kobe. Same used to happen with MJ.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Allen Iverson's a major draw in every city.
> 
> It's kind of sick when you go to a game against the Lakers and hear so many people rooting for Kobe. Same used to happen with MJ.


Even worst when he makes the game winning shot and you have some guy one seat below you the whole game screaming about Kobe. Was it last year that he hit the 3 at the end of two over times?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Okay, I thought you implied Cheeks walked across the Broadway Bridge and visited some hookers. Hey if it happenned I wouldn't be shocked. LOL.



Nahh, people actually thought he was gonna jump.

Seriously.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Viktor is the reason we beat that zone. He is intelligent and runs around like none of our other guys do.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Zach, you got to take it up harder! This is the NBA! You can do it!


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

If someone else doesn't step up on offense, the Blazers are going to lose. Zach can't win the game by himself. (Just as I say that Dixon scores seven straight, way to go!)

Zach seems to miss a lot more chippy baskets when playing at home.

Rice just mentioned the "chat rooms" lol.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Mike Rice at it again with the chat rooms. Somebody should tell him their called message boards.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great half! 50-50


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

50-50 without 3 starters from opening day. The Blazers are over-achieving. If they keep this up they will make the playoffs.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Rice mentioned, "All the chat rooms are talking about the Telfair starting issue..."

You know he means us.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mgb said:


> Even worst when he makes the game winning shot and you have some guy one seat below you the whole game screaming about Kobe. Was it last year that he hit the 3 at the end of two over times?


that was the end of the 03-04 season.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Let's not talk about the playoffs...I know that when we were what?! 5-5, even the crappiest writer in Oregon (Canzano) said they would make the playoffs...Of course, I want to make the playoffs, who doesn't...but let's not get ahead of ourselves...

I love the way that we have played in the first half, let's just take this game by game. We are playing great team ball...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> 50-50 without 3 starters from opening day. The Blazers are over-achieving. If they keep this up they will make the playoffs.


Wow. I hope your kidding..were 9-18, we are gonna have to go on a HUGE winning streak. But I mean come on we have one of the best PG's in the West, Steve Blake. BTW, he's really doing good out there today.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Great game so far. I expect a 3rd quarter let down (as usual) and we'll fight back in the 4th to squeak out a win. However, I wouldn't mind seeing another blowout.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hm..one of the best PG's in the west?

Nash, Parker..better.

Davis and Paul? better (but not as good as those above).

Cassell? Better


well, too many to remember at this point. I don't think he's even the best PG in the division, let alone one of the best in the west. He's, so far, on par with Ridnour, and I dont think Ridnour is realistically one of the best in the west. Could he (telfair) be? Sure, but to make that claim at 20 years old, and not even 2 full seasons? 

Just silly.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Allen Iverson's a major draw in every city.
> 
> It's kind of sick when you go to a game against the Lakers and hear so many people rooting for Kobe. Same used to happen with MJ.


I can understand Kobe because there are a lot of California transplants in Oregon. But Iverson? And it's not just him, a couple other players got some oohs and aahs as well. Seriously, the Rose Garden crowd sucks. They do very little to energize the team. It isn't like the old Memorial Colisseum days. I know Blazermania has waned, but this team just came off a nice road trip and deserve a nice pop from the crowd. And while I'm at it, the Blazers PA announcer is aweful. Dude sounds like he's got a corncob up his yahoo.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Goldmember said:


> I can understand Kobe because there are a lot of California transplants in Oregon. But Iverson? And it's not just him, a couple other players got some oohs and aahs as well. Seriously, the Rose Garden crowd sucks. They do very little to energize the team. It isn't like the old Memorial Colisseum days. I know Blazermania has waned, but this team just came off a nice road trip and deserve a nice pop from the crowd. And while I'm at it, the Blazers PA announcer is aweful. Dude sounds like he's got a corncob up his yahoo.


Haha your talking about Mike Barrett? He is a little slow. He seems like a nice guy though, not too much of a homer.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Another missed dunk by Outlaw, it was a tough pass though. He looks good tonight. 

I really enjoy the different ways Mike Rice can pronounce players' names. He has at least three different versions of "Dalembert" so far.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

No not Barrett, he's ok. It's the guy that announces to the crowd.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Haha your talking about Mike Barrett? He is a little slow. He seems like a nice guy though, not too much of a homer.


PA = Public Address. 

Mike Barrett isn't Public Address.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap, one word. Sarcasm. Sorry, I thought that the eye rolling would cover it, forgot it's hard to portray it over the internet.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm sorry to diss on a fellow Blazer fan...but gimme a break...to say the Rose Garden crowd sucks..DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT THEN...i think the crowd is doing just fine tonight for having the worst record in the west. GO BLAZERS!!!!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Zach has missed so many lay-ups. He seems afraid he's going to get his shot blocked so he rushes the lay-ups. Take it up stronger Zach!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Hap, one word. Sarcasm. Sorry, I thought that the eye rolling would cover it, forgot it's hard to portray it over the internet.


I was reffering to the halftime show piece, which highlighted the fact that Telfair is going to be on the cover of the latest SLAM magazine, and they said he was among the best pg's in the west.

You might've noticed that your post was at 8:15, and my post was at 8:15...kind of hard for me to be reffering to you, when I made the post at the same time you did. Also, I believe you're reffering to Blake, whereas I was obviously reffering to Telfair (the 20 year old reference should've been a hint).


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I'm sorry to diss on a fellow Blazer fan...but gimme a break...to say the Rose Garden crowd sucks..DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT THEN...i think the crowd is doing just fine tonight for having the worst record in the west. GO BLAZERS!!!!


I'm in Eugene. And I have to work in the morning. What am I going to do about it?


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

9-0 run! Reminds me of the Sac game! Go Blazers, be strong!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Who is this Theo Ratliff? Jumping everywhere! Soaring for dunks and rebounts! 

*CLASSIC*


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ptownblazer1 said:


> I'm sorry to diss on a fellow Blazer fan...but gimme a break...to say the Rose Garden crowd sucks..DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT THEN...i think the crowd is doing just fine tonight for having the worst record in the west. GO BLAZERS!!!!


I was thinking the same thing. It isn't so much the Blazer crowd as it is people not buying tickets so so many Sixer fans can buy tickets.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Kyle Korver - new Rose Garden favorite. :vomit:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

They need to make a couple defensive stops here..

holy bucket! what the hell was that!?

Man, I wish he packed that one!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

To bad Webster can't get up for a jam.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Whoa!

Who the **** said Webster's not athletic!?!?! WOW.

I know, he missed. But he got up quick.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

THough that jam would have brought the roof down, he should have hit Ruben on the right.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Man, I wish I could have went to this game!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> They need to make a couple defensive stops here..
> 
> holy bucket! what the hell was that!?
> 
> Man, I wish he packed that one!


Come on Hap. You know was well as I do that the dunk attempt by Webster was nothing special. He might be more athletic than I give him credit for but he's no JR Smith.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnn Iverson just gets abused ... but that was his fault for going AT Jack. He creates all the contact, so he deserves to get hit each time. But damnnn


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Nice steal by Webster, Patterson at the line, got to make free throws Ruben.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach can't take to much on his shoulders, got to move the ball around.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

WHY was that whole row emtpy?? :no:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh man! Nice try by Jack though. I apologize for all the bads things I have said about Ruben, he is to the Blazers what Jerome Kersey was.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll say it again, what a game!


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I smell a victory! 84-80 Blazers on top! I was only one of a few people that said Portland would win, so give yourselves a pat on the back if you said Portland would win! 

:clap:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

That was a poor shot by Blake on that last possession.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the crowd tonite reminds mike rice of the crowd during the 77 game 6 of the finals?

Maybe only in the sense that it's a game in which the fans are watching the 76ers play the Blazers and it's in Portland.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Two clutch free throws by Blake. Blazers up 91-86! Go Blazers!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ruben has a fricking mental disability.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Blazers Win! Blazers Win! :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: 

:fire:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent win. Excellent team play.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was reffering to the halftime show piece, which highlighted the fact that Telfair is going to be on the cover of the latest SLAM magazine, and they said he was among the best pg's in the west.
> 
> You might've noticed that your post was at 8:15, and my post was at 8:15...kind of hard for me to be reffering to you, when I made the post at the same time you did. Also, I believe you're reffering to Blake, whereas I was obviously reffering to Telfair (the 20 year old reference should've been a hint).


:laugh: Sorry Hap, getting a little jumpy with the recent hate on Bassy. Good game to watch, nice to see ZBo dominate the boards again.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea it was nice to see the crowd alive and into the game tonight. Juan Dixon looked like one very confident and happy dude in the post game interview. Time to bring on Memphis!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> WHY was that whole row emtpy?? :no:


It's a walkway, not a row.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I was pretty hard on the crowd earlier but they came alive in the fourth. That enthusiasm needs to be there for four quarters though. Nice win, but the Sixers pretty much handed the Blazers game. They were lucky that Webber and Iverson ran out of gas.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hey goldmember...i live in bellevue, wa and was there for opening night in portland and will be there for a few more games....

and ive already got my blazers/sonics tickets at key arena...

GO BLAZERS!
ONE GAME AT A TIME!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Goldmember said:


> I was pretty hard on the crowd earlier but they came alive in the fourth. That enthusiasm needs to be there for four quarters though. Nice win, but the Sixers pretty much handed the Blazers game. They were lucky that Webber and Iverson ran out of gas.



I'm just happy to finally see a crowd in Portland. Whether they make noise at all is just gravy. It's been depressing watching the home games with nobody there.


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

like Rice pointed out, Cheeks looked out-coached. Cheeks is a great guy but I am SO glad he is no longer out coach.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> I was pretty hard on the crowd earlier but they came alive in the fourth. That enthusiasm needs to be there for four quarters though. Nice win, but the Sixers pretty much handed the Blazers game. They were lucky that Webber and Iverson ran out of gas.


BS, it was a hard won victory that the Sixers wanted badly. Nothing lucky about that. Even if they were tired they should have sub better so Weber and Iverson had some gas at the end. Great win no excuses.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

stanthecaddy22 said:


> like Rice pointed out, Cheeks looked out-coached. Cheeks is a great guy but I am SO glad he is no longer out coach.


He looked like he was really sweating at the end. You know he wanted this badly. You know his team wanted to give this to him in front of Portlands fans badly. Great win by the Blazers.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

This was a great game, I got to watch and I came away impressed with the whole Blzers team. A lot of bad publicity surrounds this team but by watching them I saw that the whole team loves to hustle and they seem to have great chemistry. I was most impressed by Ruben Patterson and Jarrett Jack. Ruben seems to be the heart of the team, doing whatever is necessary to win ball games. Good luck the rest of the season.(Except when you play the Lakers)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

thug_immortal8 said:


> This was a great game, I got to watch and I came away impressed with the whole Blzers team. A lot of bad publicity surrounds this team but by watching them I saw that the whole team loves to hustle and they seem to have great chemistry. I was most impressed by Ruben Patterson and Jarrett Jack. Ruben seems to be the heart of the team, doing whatever is necessary to win ball games. Good luck the rest of the season.(Except when you play the Lakers)


Viktor has to be included too. He does a lot that doesn't show up in the stat book.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

man, I was just looking at the stat sheet and was astonished to see Iverson played all 48 minutes on one ankle. the guy is simply the toughest player in the league. you have to respect that. 

also, Randolph put up a career high 28 shots tonight. when was the last time a Blazer did that? did Damon or Miles do it in their big games last year? I'm guessing you'd have to look back to Drexler. 

several of those shots were off his 8 offensive rebounds, so you can't complain too much. especially since we won and our other best player didn't even play.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

was at the game, right above half court. great game...

ruben should have gotten more minutes, but he shined in the 4th. z bo was crazy (as usual as of late...) and dixon was shooting well.


.......but damn.


Ha is garbage. its like watching slow motion.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

The SportsCenter highlight featured a Maurice Cheeks _Flashback_... about 15 seconds of this:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> Ha is garbage. its like watching slow motion.


Get off of Ha! He's still growing into his body and has improved a lot since he came here. The game is moving to fast for him right now but he still does some good things and just his presence helps us by altering shots. He'll get better.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think another thing which is important is to remember that Portland won this game without Joel. HA was vital in providing rest time for Theo Ratliff in the first half. Portland was -5 with him in, but the main thing was he allowed Theo to have enough energy to play defense at the end of the game. He did that fine. From what I have heard on radio shows etc, HA has improved vastly and continues to improve. Considering he is a second round pick, I don't consider that too bad.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Iverson played 48 minutes and Webber 43? This team is going to wear down if that keeps up.

Man, was I mad. I was trying to pick up the radio signal and got it intermittently. Then right after ZBo's 3 point play (basket and foul) put the Blazers up 3 with about 49 seconds to go, the signal was gone. When it goes I get a hate station (you know, the kind with some idiot screaming blood murder about how moral he is because of all the people he hates). 
I did not know until I saw the newspaper this morning that Portland had held on to win.
ZBo was a monster on the boards. Finally learning that rebounding wins. Like Charles Barkley said, you can't score without the ball.

Fun reading all the in game comments.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Iverson will be fine, hes used to this. As far as I am concerned. Steve Blake should be getting the majority of the minutes right now. He has that offense running fluidly and Ruben patterson needs to come off the bench and be that energy guy. I will also say Webber's D is horrid. I wish some of you guys had come over to the Sixers board to put in some of your insight. I like your fans. Very passionate


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Iverson played 48 minutes and Webber 43? This team is going to wear down if that keeps up.
> 
> Man, was I mad. I was trying to pick up the radio signal and got it intermittently. Then right after ZBo's 3 point play (basket and foul) put the Blazers up 3 with about 49 seconds to go, the signal was gone. When it goes I get a hate station (you know, the kind with some idiot screaming blood murder about how moral he is because of all the people he hates).
> I did not know until I saw the newspaper this morning that Portland had held on to win.
> ...


get a select-a-tenna.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Will select a tenna work on a pocket radio? 

I avoid stores in December but in a week or so I should be able to go. Circuit City? Radio Shack? Would the hardware store have it?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

crandc said:


> Will select a tenna work on a pocket radio?
> 
> I avoid stores in December but in a week or so I should be able to go. Circuit City? Radio Shack? Would the hardware store have it?


I think they can work with any radio, cept for car radios. It's not something you can get in a store (altho there are variations you might be able to get at a radio shack). You have to go through ccrane.com (which is in Northern California). It's not cheap (about 65 bucks) but it makes a huge difference.

there are other ways to get AM radio reception (thats all this antenna gets). Ive gotten Portland stations in Northern Idaho, and LA Stations in Portland with it. KXL isn't the best station to get anywhere though, especially at night. 

http://www.ccrane.com/antennas/am-antennas/index.aspx

this is one of 2 models I have.









this is the other 
http://www.ccrane.com/antennas/am-antennas/terk-am-advantage.aspx









It's not as good, and I think you could get something like this from Radio Shack. Not sure though.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm a little late to this party, but I want to say GREAT WIN! And without Joel (and Miles and Telfair) too! A close game all the way and the Blazers played with poise all the way to the end. 

You know that certain anxiously confident feeling you used to have during games were you believed that we would pull out the win? This is the first game this season (or even last season for that matter) that I felt sure watching the game that we had the poise and execution and determination to do it. 



mgb said:


> Love Viktor and love our effort!


He would have had 3 more assists in the first quarter if the guys could make a freaking layup.



myELFboy said:


> I'm actually hoping you guys win tonight---the Sonics are pissing me off so bad, I think it would be quite funny if the Blazers passed the Sonics in the division---if that happened, maybe some change would finally happen with this team.


Oh, come on Elfboy! You know you're a Blazers fan! 



SheedSoNasty said:


> Great game so far. I expect a 3rd quarter let down (as usual) and we'll fight back in the 4th to squeak out a win.


Great call! :clap: 



mgb said:


> To bad Webster can't get up for a jam.


Well, he was pushed in the chest and held off just enough to miss it. And yes, he should have dished to Ruben. But it showed good confidence, aggression, and besides that, he made the free throws (what a great looking shot).



Hap said:


> the crowd tonite reminds mike rice of the crowd during the 77 game 6 of the finals?
> 
> Maybe only in the sense that it's a game in which the fans are watching the 76ers play the Blazers and it's in Portland.


I love Rice. Funny guy. But that was just a wacky comparison. :clown: I just laughed an incredulous laugh and shook my head when he said that. 



stanthecaddy22 said:


> like Rice pointed out, Cheeks looked out-coached. Cheeks is a great guy but I am SO glad he is no longer out coach.


They went on for quite a while with numerous statements, some subtle, some not so much, about how much better Nate is, period, and how he flat out out-coached the Anthem singer tonight. What a relief to watch a Cheek-less Blazers team!! :clap: 



> BS, it was a hard won victory that the Sixers wanted badly. Nothing lucky about that. Even if they were tired they should have sub better so Weber and Iverson had some gas at the end. Great win no excuses.


You are correct sir! :banana: 

Three straight wins? Somebody pinch me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Well, he was pushed in the chest and held off just enough to miss it. And yes, he should have dished to Ruben. But it showed good confidence, aggression, and besides that, he made the free throws (what a great looking shot).


You probably know it, but I was being sarcastic, he really got up for that attempted jam and even flew a midge! I think we got sometihng special. Now if he can just find what he is known for, his shot.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

crandc said:


> Will select a tenna work on a pocket radio?
> 
> I avoid stores in December but in a week or so I should be able to go. Circuit City? Radio Shack? Would the hardware store have it?



When I was little I made a huge tower out of my dad's old erector set, it made about a 4 foot tower. I wrapped the whole thing in a spool of wire so it looked like Tesla's Christmas tree. I frst attached it to my walkie talkie I got for my brithday and could listen to the Hot & Now drivein over 40 blocks away. I would talk in the middle of people's orders and get extra fries all sorts of mishcief. One night I spliced the antenna to a busted up walkman and I was listening to St. Louis Cardinals baseball. Sometimes if I got it pointed just right I could pick up Lakers games too, not that I tried to hard after hearing what it was.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

mgb said:


> You probably know it, but I was being sarcastic, he really got up for that attempted jam and even flew a midge! I think we got sometihng special. Now if he can just find what he is known for, his shot.


I had a feeling that was the case. I was going to acknowledge it but I forgot. 

He's shown flashes of decent athleticism. Didn't he have a pretty nice flat-footed jam in the previous game? I still have high hopes for Martell. I also have the patience to give him time to develop.


----------

